
What's the Best Gaming Mac in January 2016? - rakic
http://barefeats.com/imac5k20.html
======
tasdev
It's a shame how much Apple don't care about gaming. I'm actually selling my
Mac Pro (2013) because the graphics performance is so lack lustre and I have
no hope of running Oculus Rift.

